# John Deere 924DE brass gear



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Need to replace brass gear.How can I get the right one? 1"shaft, collar attached to it, has a 1/4" (guess) hole, for a pin, 24 teeth


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Do you have the old one and actually are counting 24 teeth, or someone told you 24?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-John-Deere-1128DE-924DE-Snowblower-Auger-Worm-Gear-AM130756-Pin-OEM/192889774754?_trkparms=aid%3D1110001%26algo%3DSPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20160323102634%26meid%3D20fc6c8c3d8f4db796dd538a7b6426b2%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D303454112969%26itm%3D192889774754%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Its a 20 t. 24 was stuck in my head.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)




----------

